# found fledgling wood pigeon. any help would be grateful. UK



## Homer (Aug 30, 2015)

found an uninjured UK wood pigeon in garden, what should I do to help it grow and fly away.?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please check to see if the parents are close by, if they are the baby is fine-but keep a close eye on it. Make sure parents are tending to it and feeding it. If the baby is in danger of a predator attack please do intervene. Check this resources, rescue centers and help feeding a youngster.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

Here is the link to facebook rescue where you can post your questions to local members: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/findusonfacebook.htm *


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes definitely you should join Facebook group Skyeking has suggested if you are a Facebook user. They may help you for the rescue in your area.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It would need a picture to give an informed view, I think. 

If indeed it is a fledgeling then it should be capable of some flight, so either it hasn't actually got to that stage or there is a problem with it. Once young woodies are out of the nest and wandering around, the father will commonly feed them on the ground, but one can't be certain and they are at risk.

The group is

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------

